# TSD kicks



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

what's your favorite kick?


----------



## Yossarian75 (Sep 21, 2003)

hmm

For use on the street id go with a low to mid level roundhouse. But for sparring I have recently become a big fan of the bitchagi(diagonal kick) its great for catching your opponent unawares.


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 22, 2003)

I do TKD, not TSD -- but thought I'd answer, anyway. 

In a fight -- it would have to be a low round kick. In sparring, it's the 45 degree kick -- not certain what the Korean name is (if there is one) it's basically just a snappy round kick that has an upwards direction to it -- good for getting right underneath someone's guard.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

HMM right now my fav is side kick but I am working on spining hook kick once i get it down that will be my fav. But plain side kick for now


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 27, 2003)

hook kick is one of my favs, but the back kick is the best.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 1, 2003)

45 degree round kick is called pandal cha gi in TSD.

My favorite kick is yup podo cha gi.  All of the variations of this technique are powerful and beautiful.  And the best part about it, is that it is so hard to defend once you get good at it.  

For sparring and self defense, I would say its a bread and butter technique.  Which is how it should be, in my opinion.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Seigi (Nov 1, 2003)

Round Kicks are my Favorite, Low to the legs.


----------



## Zepp (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yossarian75 _
> *But for sparring I have recently become a big fan of the bitchagi(diagonal kick) its great for catching your opponent unawares. *



Is that the same as the 45 degree roundhouse?  I love that one too.  It'll scare the hell out of your sparring partner if they've gone into tunnel vision mode.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 3, 2003)

Bitchagi comes in at a 45 from the inside out.  

Pandalchagi comes in at a 45 from the outside in.  

Both are snappy and quick and are good in sparring situations.  Great for getting under peoples guards.  As far as bitchagi in a real fight, I think it leaves a person leaning for too long, while pandalchagi can snap in and out leaving you in nuetral position quickly after delivery.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Zepp (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, thanks for clarifying.  Then the pandalchagi is the one I like scaring people with.


----------



## Yossarian75 (Nov 3, 2003)

pandalchagi is a great kick especially if you aim for the thigh and focus diagonally up through the leg. leaves you in a good position to launch a barrage of punches. Im sure if I tried to use a bitchagi in a real fight id end up on my ****.


----------

